# oscat.lib neues release



## hugo (6 Februar 2007)

ab sofort steht unter www.oscat.de die neue release 1.4 zum download bereit.
die 1.4 ist ein wesentlicher schritt vorwärts, über 200 bausteine, und ein deutsches handbuch stehen zum download bereit.
viel spass wuenscht euch das team von oscat.
rueckmeldungen und anregungen bitts an info@oscat.de


----------



## volker (6 Februar 2007)

um sich das ansehen zu können, muss man codesys insten.  

eben das stört mich am meisten.
ich habe keine lust codesys zu insten.
könnt ihr das denn nicht als normale textdatei zur verfügung stellen?
dann kann sich jeder das daraus kopieren was er braucht


----------



## Jo (6 Februar 2007)

@Volker,
lesen kannst du die *.lib mit x-beliebigem Editor. Evtl. in *.txt umbenennen.
mfg. Jo


----------



## volker (6 Februar 2007)

hmmm. komisch.
hatte das vor längerer zeit schon mal probiert. da gings irgendwie nicht.

aber jetzt gehts. 
werde bei zeiten mal da durchschauen.


----------



## hugo (6 Februar 2007)

wir bemühen uns auch auf siemens zu compilieren, aber derzeit scheiterts an der zeit uns in siemens einzuarbeiten, wir ho´ffen immer noch auf einen freiwilligen der das erledigen würde.
bis wir das auch noch schaffen stellen wir die lib auch im txt format auf die page, dann ist es etwas schoener formattiert und besser lesbar als die lib selbst.
das txt sollte in wenigen minuten online sein


----------



## zotos (7 Februar 2007)

volker schrieb:


> ...
> ich habe keine lust codesys zu insten.
> ...



Schade


----------



## edison (7 Februar 2007)

Kenne mich mit SCL leider nicht aus,

Habe mir einfach mal den ersten Block aus der lib rauskopiert und in den SCL Editor eingefügt.
Übersetzen lässt sich das jedoch nicht.


----------



## hugo (7 Februar 2007)

es sollte sich aber übersetzen lassen.
die unterschiede leigen in der formattierung des headers
der eigentliche code sollte problemlos laufen


----------



## hugo (20 Februar 2007)

die oscat lib steht nun auch im txt format zum download bereit.
auf www.oscat.de


----------



## dalbi (21 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

habe mal angefangen die LIB auf die S7 umzusetzen, aber es fehlt im Moment ein wenig die Zeit.

http://www.dalbi.homepage.t-online.de/ip.html


mfg
Daniel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 Februar 2007)

*Respekt!*

Hallo Hugo,

Respekt, eure oscat.lib ist mittlerweile zu einer sehr umfangreichen und wertvollen Sammlung von Funktionen geworden. Warum macht ihr diese selbstlose Aktion eigentlich, aus Nächstenliebe? Ist das nicht so wie "Perlen vor die Säue geschmissen"? Andere würden versuchen, ein gutes Geld damit zu verdienen. Ist das für euch ein Hobby? Wovon lebt ihr? Verstehe mich nicht falsch, mir soll's recht sein  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## hugo (21 Februar 2007)

wir haben ajhrelange erfahrung in software und hardware für industrieeinsatz jedoch bis vor 6 monaten nichts mit sps zu tun gehabt.
als wir unser ersten sps projekt anfangen wollten haben wir festgestellt das es praktisch nur herstellerbezogene libs gibt und daraus ist unser ziel entstanden das linux der steuerungstechnik zu machen.
das ganze hat einen komerziellen hintergrund, jedoch setzten wir die lib für komerzielle zwecke ein.
wenn viele mittesten und anregungen geben wird unsere lib besser als alle anderen und herstellerunabhängig auch.

dadurch sind wir nicht selbstlos und all diejenigen die auf ihren eigenen libs sitzen werden das nachsehen haben weil sich auch im sps umfeld open source durchsetzen wird.


----------



## hugo (21 Februar 2007)

Hallo Daniel,

wir haben momentan keine zeit auch noch auf siemens zu kompilieren und anzupassen, wenn sich aber jemand findet der das macht würden wir gerne auch für siemens die lib veröffentlichen.
die syntaktischern unterschiede wie z.b. ; nach end_if lassen sich schnell und einfach per c programm erledigen, aber welche unterschiede gibt es noch?

wir heben derzeit keine erfahrung mit siemens.


----------



## dalbi (21 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

leider ist das Archiv irgendwie fehlerhaft, jetzt gehts aber. Sorry!

http://www.dalbi.homepage.t-online.de/ip.html

Hallo Hugo ich wäre gerne bereit die LIB komplett auf die S7 umzusetzen.

mfg
Daniel


----------



## hugo (21 Februar 2007)

das wäre genial, wanns solls losgehen?


----------



## dalbi (21 Februar 2007)

Hallo Hugo,

wird ca. Ende nächste Woche fertig sein.
Da ich nächste Woche mehr Zeit habe.  

Wäre nicht schlecht wenn jemand lust und Zeit die Bausteine zu Testen.

mfg
Daniel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 Februar 2007)

Hallo Daniel,



D. Albinus schrieb:


> ..leider ist das Archiv irgendwie fehlerhaft, jetzt gehts aber...


Ich hab's vor etwa zehn Minuten heruntergeladen - es ging noch nicht! Fehler beim Entpacken.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## dalbi (21 Februar 2007)

So ich hoffe es FUNKTIONIERT jetzt.

mfg
Daniel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 Februar 2007)

bestens, danke!


----------



## gravieren (22 Februar 2007)

Hi Daniel

Kannst du die lib mit einem Versionlabel versehen ?

Z.b.  oscat14_022.lib    für Bausteine der lib ist zu 022% übersetzt oder so.





Sind doch schon einige, du warst ganz schön fleissig . 



> Wäre nicht schlecht wenn jemand lust und Zeit die Bausteine zu Testen.


 
Deine Bausteine , die du übersetzt hast lassen sich problemlos Kompilieren.

Test auf die gewünschten Eigenschaften dauern jedoch länger.
(Meine natürlich PID ...)



@Hugo
Kannst du uns im Forum "platz" für getestet Bausteine geben ?
(SCL)


Ich will auch mitmachen


----------



## volker (22 Februar 2007)

D. Albinus schrieb:


> Wäre nicht schlecht wenn jemand lust und Zeit die Bausteine zu Testen.
> mfg
> Daniel


 
habs eben mal runtergeladen.
erst mal. schön das du dir die arbeit machst das zu übersetzen.

aber compiliert scheinst du die nicht zu haben. habe 3 quellen versucht zu übersetzen. alle haben fehler.
was ich auch vermisse, sind die zuordnungslisten, da das ja symbolisch adressiert ist.
in der bib tauchen natürlich nur compilierte auf, sodass man das gar nicht direkt nutzen kann.
schön wäre auch, wenn in den objekteigenschaften dann auftauchen würde: name, familie, version, autor.


----------



## gravieren (22 Februar 2007)

Hi Volker



> aber compiliert scheinst du die nicht zu haben. habe 3 quellen versucht zu übersetzen. alle haben fehler.


Keine Fehler beim komiplieren.





> was ich auch vermisse, sind die zuordnungslisten, da das ja symbolisch adressiert ist.


Hole dir die Symbolik aus der Bibliothek.

No Problem.


Leider kann man nicht alle auflisten/erzeugen.
Da der Bereich unter Step7 NUR FB1 bis FB255 und FC1 bis FC255
benennen kann (CPU-Abhängig)


Ändere die Symbolik gemäß denien benutzten Libs. (Zusammenstellung)


Wie gesagt, alle libs können fehlerfrei komipliert werden, 
ob sich diese auch fehlerfrei auf der SPS (S7) verhalten sollte noch getestet werden.

Hugo und D. Albinus --> weiter so.




> schön wäre auch, wenn in den objekteigenschaften dann auftauchen würde: name, familie, version, autor.


Ist NICHT 61131 konform, wird Hugo ablehen  ;-)


----------



## zotos (22 Februar 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> ...
> Leider kann man nicht alle auflisten/erzeugen.
> Da der Bereich unter Step7 NUR FB1 bis FB255 und FC1 bis FC255
> benennen kann (CPU-Abhängig)...



Diese Durchnummerierung der Bausteine nervt doch wirklich das habe ich an der S7 immer gehasst.


----------



## dalbi (22 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

die Bausteine die noch nicht in der Symboltabelle sind habe ich noch nicht umgeschrieben. Auf meinem Server habe ich jetzt eine Liste die zeigt welche schon umgesetzt sind.

mfg
Daniel


----------



## gravieren (23 Februar 2007)

Hi

Könnte dieses Wochenende mal ein paar Bausteine testen.
Wie kann ich dir die getesteten mitteilen.


P.S. Hauptsächlich diejenigen, die ich selbst verwenden werde/will.


----------



## dalbi (23 Februar 2007)

Hallo Gravieren,

auf der Download Seite ist ganz unten ein Link mit meiner Mail-Adresse.

Danke!

mfg
Daniel


----------



## volker (23 Februar 2007)

gravieren schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Fehler beim komiplieren.
> ---Zitat Volker:
> ---aber compiliert scheinst du die nicht zu haben. habe 3 quellen versucht zu übersetzen. alle haben fehler.


 
war mein fehler. 
hatte nicht genau darauf geachtet was du schon angepasst war. 
hatte bausteine compiliert die du noch nicht übersetzt waren.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Februar 2007)

Ich habe mal den Code einiger Bausteine ein wenig "überflogen". Bei manchen Bausteinen wird's schwierig werden, ihn in SCL zu übernehmen. Mir scheint, SCL hat doch ein paar Defizite gegenüber CodeSys. Vielleicht könnten sich die "Übersetzer" bei Problemen hier äußern. Sicherlich hat der ein oder andere eine Idee. Möglicherweise wäre eine zusätzliche Bibliothek für Step7 ratsam.

Könnten die "Tester", sofern möglich, auch eine Aussage zur Ausführungszeit der Bausteine machen?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## gravieren (24 Februar 2007)

Hi



> Könnten die "Tester", sofern möglich, auch eine Aussage zur Ausführungszeit der Bausteine machen?


Welche BASIS sollte verwendet werden ?

CPU 314, 315 ? ?


Als Diskusionsplattform könnte ich vorerst mein Forum anbieten.
(Soll keine Konkurenz hierzu sein  )

http://www.magnia.de/phpBB2/


----------



## hugo (24 Februar 2007)

im forum oscat.lin ist bereits eine sektion step 7 eingerichtet, dort bitte alle übersetzungen erfahrungen usw posten.

sobald es module zum veröffentlichen gibt bitte mir mailen und ich werde sie zum download einstellen.

hoffentlich haben wir dann bald die gesamte lib auch für step 7


----------



## hugo (24 Februar 2007)

da wir derzeit noch keine testumgebung für step 7 haben wäre es super wenn sich jemand bereiterklärt die sachen zu testen damit bei veröffentlichung auch die qualität stimmt


----------



## hugo (25 Februar 2007)

Dank der Mithilfe von Daniel können wir nun auch eine Step 7 version der Oscat.LIB anbieten.
Sie ist leider noch nicht komplett, aber wir sind zuversichtlich das Sie dies bald sein wird.
zum Download unter www.oscat.de


----------

